# Notary appointment needed?



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I have read and read the web site for the San Miguel and the Guadalajara u.s. consulates and found no place to make an appointment. In Mexico city there was an appointment scheduler but not in the other two. 

I have to get something notarized and in Mexico city the only date is too far in the future.
The consulates do not have a place that I could find to make an appointment for notary work, appointments for everything else but that.

Am I missing something on their web site or do I not need an appointment. Anyone know? I will call tomorrow but I know some of you have done this in the past and I just wondered if you just went and popped into the consulate or did you have an appointment?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

You must make an appointment to have notary services at both the San Miguel and Ixtapa Consular Agencies, at least, as of 3 years ago. There should be email addresses and perhaps phone numbers on their websites. I don't know about the U.S. Consulate in Guadalajara.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

The web site has detailed instructions and doesn't mention needing an appointment. 

Notarials | Consulate General of the United States Guadalajara, Mexico

"Notarial services are performed between 2:00 to 3:00 pm Monday through Thursday, except for U.S. and Mexican holidays, and the second Wednesday of each month. "

Call them and check. Phone is (52-33) 3268-2200.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Guad consulate visits LCS the first Wednesday of each month. Next week if that helps. Or email them

USCG FAQ


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Another option would be to go to Ajijic when the US Consulate makes its monthly visit there, the first Wednesday of each month. No appt needed.

Lake Chapala/Ajijic Services | Consulate General of the United States Guadalajara, Mexico

Note added: I see Sparks beat me to it. But I will leave it for the link.


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

*From the SMA Consular Agency web page*

FWITW:

"About Us 
Visas to the U.S.
U.S. Citizen Services
Consular Agency San Miguel de Allende
Consular Agent in San Miguel de Allende
CONSULAR AGENCY SAN MIGUEL DE ALLENDE

Address:

Plaza La Luciérnaga
Libramiento José Manuel Zavala Zavala No. 165, Locales 4 y 5
Colonia La Luciérnaga, C.P. 37745
San Miguel Allende, Guanajuato, México

Phone: (415) 152-2357
Fax: (415) 152-1588
Cell: (045) 415-113-9574 
E-mail Address: [email protected]
Consular Agent: Edward K. Clancy

* To facilitate living and visiting San Miguel de Allende, US Consular Agent Ed Clancy holds an informal Question & Answer session regularly. Check with the Consular Agency for more information on the next scheduled session.

The U.S. Consular Agent in San Miguel de Allende is available to assist the Embassy in serving its constituents in the state of Guanajuato, Mexico. The Consular Agent can perform notarial services, accept passport applications (both first-time applications and renewals), and Consular Report of Birth Abroad (CRBA) requests as well as provide any necessary assistance that U.S. citizens should need in the area.

To make an appointment for a passport or a CRBA, please email the Consular Agency at [email protected]"


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Here is the information that I found out. In San Miguel and in Guadalajara no appointment is needed and they do the notary work on Monday and Tuesday from 9-1. In Mexico City you have to make an apt.


----------

